# Salludon tinder Experiment in NY



## Mateusz74 (Aug 30, 2020)

These were the results in a little less than 24 hours





He got 99+ likes and 50 matches in under a day. It says 38 matches since I clicked on a few profiles.
@Salludon @Dante1 @XANTARES


----------



## sytyl (Aug 30, 2020)

over for non mewers


----------



## eyearea (Aug 30, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> These were the results in a little less than 24 hours
> View attachment 632740
> 
> He got 99+ likes and 50 matches in under a day. It says 38 matches since I clicked on a few profiles.
> @Salludon @Dante1 @XANTARES


what pics did you use ?


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 30, 2020)

eyearea said:


> what pics did you use ?


I asked @Salludon and he sent in pm


----------



## eyearea (Aug 30, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> I asked @Salludon and he sent in pm


pls send me in pm


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 30, 2020)

eyearea said:


> pls send me in pm


Ask him yourself


----------



## eyearea (Aug 30, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> Ask him yourself


where are you from ? btw


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 30, 2020)

* This is what being truly good looking gets you. How do u cope?*


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 30, 2020)

salludon seems to be biggest slayer with wide appeal out of all psl chads


----------



## sytyl (Aug 30, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> View attachment 632781
> * This is what being truly good looking gets you. How do u cope?*


post her pics


----------



## malignant (Aug 30, 2020)

tongue currently glued to my palate


----------



## Zygos4Life (Aug 30, 2020)

Mirin


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Aug 30, 2020)

BRB chewing and mewing


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 30, 2020)

Just mew


----------



## Deleted member 7079 (Aug 30, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> salludon seems to be biggest slayer with wide appeal out of all psl chads


It helps when he literally resembles prime Gandy lol


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Aug 30, 2020)

I can't cope anymore 
- Saint Hamudi -


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 30, 2020)

eyearea said:


> where are you from ? btw


New Jersey


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 30, 2020)

sytyl said:


> post her pics


Won’t post any pics. No doxx. She was cute though


----------



## Salludon (Aug 30, 2020)

@Biggdink on suicide watch again


----------



## Melo95 (Aug 30, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> salludon seems to be biggest slayer with wide appeal out of all psl chads


There are a couple guys from lookism that beat him. Very few though he is up there


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 30, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> There are a couple guys from lookism that beat him. Very few though he is up there


What theres more people on psl that mog him? Send pics of them tbh


----------



## Melo95 (Aug 30, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> What theres more people on psl that mog him? Send pics of them tbh


They don't mog him in psl but do better on tinder


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 30, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> They don't mog him in psl but do better on tinder


Who? People like orb or what


----------



## Melo95 (Aug 30, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> Who? People like orb or what


Orb, crisick. Very few though


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 30, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> They don't mog him in psl but do better on tinder


Maybe they do slightly but we have to keep in mind that Salludon only sent me 3 basement selfies that i used for this experiment. He didn’t have any NT pics or body pics. If he did, he would have done way way better. Just goes to show you how much he can slay just off of his face alone.


----------



## Melo95 (Aug 30, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> Maybe they do slightly but we have to keep in mind that Salludon only sent me 3 basement selfies that i used for this experiment. He didn’t have any NT pics or body pics. If he did, he would have done way way better. Just goes to show you how much he can slay just off of his face alone.


True but this is also NYC and you have to keep the population in mind. Truly good results in NYC would be 200 to 300 likes/matches in 24 hours. Everyone should get a lot in NYC if they're above average


----------



## PYT (Aug 30, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> View attachment 632781
> * This is what being truly good looking gets you. How do u cope?*


she texts like my ex


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Aug 30, 2020)

why is stblackopscel standing next to joanna?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 30, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> why is stblackopscel standing next to joanna?


Joanna boyfriend


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Aug 30, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Joanna boyfriend


joanna looks very sexy i want to fuck her


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Aug 30, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> View attachment 632781
> * This is what being truly good looking gets you. How do u cope?*


Post pics of her


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 30, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> True but this is also NYC and you have to keep the population in mind. Truly good results in NYC would be 200 to 300 likes/matches in 24 hours. Everyone should get a lot in NYC if they're above average


It’s not just about population. I’ve done experiments with literal Male models and they don’t do much better than Salludon here. The thing is tinder’s algorithm doesn’t show your profile to that many girls here’s him in London








(Brutal) (suifuel) Salludon bumble app results in london


dont look at this if not mentally stable, extreme suifuel And blackpill salludon, as every one knows on this site is my friend he lives in the same country as me jfl just being his friend halos me . Here are his results on bumble dating app HE HAD over 500 likes iN 24 hours i have an...




looksmax.org


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 30, 2020)

Salludon said:


> @Biggdink on suicide watch again


Na man you can get all the matches with a name like Jeff, I’m sure he didn’t use a name like rakish or Abdul


----------



## Melo95 (Aug 30, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> It’s not just about population. I’ve done experiments with literal Male models and they don’t do much better than Salludon here. The thing is tinder’s algorithm doesn’t show your profile to that many girls here’s him in London
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His London experiment was much better. Amazing results. Yeah I don't believe that even top tier white chads do much better than him. Probably about equal results


----------



## Moggy (Aug 30, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> True but this is also NYC and you have to keep the population in mind. Truly good results in NYC would be 200 to 300 likes/matches in 24 hours. Everyone should get a lot in NYC if they're above average


I have never gotten above 150 likes regardless of location, I believe you are capped at 120 in the first 24 hrs as a male.


----------



## Melo95 (Aug 30, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I have never gotten above 150 likes regardless of location, I believe you are capped at 120 in the first 24 hrs as a male.


Possibly true. My tinder experiments are trash tier after the covid peak while using crisick and he did HORRIBLY in Vancouver. Idk which experiments can actually be learned from. Sometimes the algorithm just fucks you over too.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 30, 2020)

Imagine if he gymaxxed and picturemaxxed 

He would get 100% match %


----------



## Melo95 (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm glad that he does well on dating apps. This should motivate anyone to surgery maxx who's already in the good looking category and wants to shoot for something better. Psl is accurate enough to know what women want and to give surgery advice tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 31, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Orb, crisick. Very few though


orb did absolutely shit against salludon and can only fuck gooks


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 31, 2020)

which pics of salludon did you use?


----------



## Melo95 (Aug 31, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> orb did absolutely shit against salludon and can only fuck gooks


tbh I think he's overrated too but there were some decent results before. Best tinder guys are probably crisick, salludon, amnesia


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 31, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Na man you can get all the matches with a name like Jeff, I’m sure he didn’t use a name like rakish or Abdul


Wtf you talking about in one of his biggest tinder expirement results the name they used was Hassan


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 31, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Wtf you talking about in one of his biggest tinder expirement results the name they used was Hassan


Hassan sounds like a black name , isn’t there a nba player named Hassan ?


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 31, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> tbh I think he's overrated too but there were some decent results before. Best tinder guys are probably crisick, salludon, amnesia


Orb is 9/10 pretty boy, girls know he’s a catfish


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 31, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Hassan sounds like a black name , isn’t there a nba player named Hassan ?


Jesus fucking Christ it’s a down the line muslim name
The black dudes players name is probably Hassan because his family is Muslim


----------



## flamboyant (Aug 31, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> I asked @Salludon and he sent in pm


can u send me the pics too man please?


----------



## Lars (Aug 31, 2020)

i got 99+ matches in 2.5 hours from titbots experiment in america


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 31, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> i got 99+ matches in 2.5 hours from titbots experiment in america


Tinder’s algorithm isn’t like its used to be. They don’t show your profile to that many people now without paying for boost. Even top tier Male models don’t get that many likes in 2 hours without paying Tinder. Also didn’t you get like 57 likes in a recent tinder done by newone?










Larsanova Tinder in Germany, Tinder results day 3


Short summary: My location is bad for tinder and my elo is fucked because i made multiple accounts Users who failed hard: Newone, hashtagoglu, Inceletto, Orb, Drunkensailor Chadfish 1: had 21 matches and 16 likes in 14 hours Chadfish 2: had 4 matches and 19 likes in nearly 6 hours Larsanova...




looksmax.org


----------

